# Spanish Citizenship?



## tangosdad (May 12, 2010)

Hi,

My wife's mom was born in Spain and of course a citizen. My wife wants to move to Spain. She wants to get her citizenship in Spain, as well as our newborn baby based on being daughter and granddaughter of citizen. And after that I would apply. I am a US citizen, my wife is an Argentinian citizen and a legal resident in the US.

What is the process for this and time frame we can expect?

We are currently in Argentina but returning to the US in the next month or so. Seems to be an awfully long line of Argentines seeking Spanish citizenship (first available appt at Spain consulate here in Buenos Aires is September). We're wondering if this might be easier done from the US?

Is it possible to go to Spain and apply once we are there or can it only be done from outside the country?

Sorry, I know it's a lot of questions. I appreciate any feedback anyone may have.

Thank you
Mark


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

tangosdad said:


> Hi,
> 
> My wife's mom was born in Spain and of course a citizen. My wife wants to move to Spain. She wants to get her citizenship in Spain, as well as our newborn baby based on being daughter and granddaughter of citizen. And after that I would apply. I am a US citizen, my wife is an Argentinian citizen and a legal resident in the US.
> 
> ...


Hi Mark,

I would certainly go through the citizenship process in the US.

There are HUGE queues to get Spanish/Italian (and Portuguese) citizenship in Brazil/Argentina. You could count to millions of people going through the process therefore flooding the consulates and making the citizenship process for those countries very lengthy.

Argentina is the country that has the greatest number of Spanish citizens (excluding Spain, of course!). That Spanish consulate must be a busy one!

These are my 2 cents.

Best of luck


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2010)

scharlack said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> I would certainly go through the citizenship process in the US.
> 
> ...


HOWEVER, before leaving Argentina I would get in contact with the Spanish consulate which will be in your region in the US *before* you leave Argentina to make sure they will take such a case. 

If there's one thing I'm learning in/with Spain, it's check - and double check.


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

How many years it is now before you qualify for citizenship when you have no Spanish ancestry? I know from my Brazilian neighbour it's 2 years for most citizens of Latin American countries, but what about the other countries?


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2010)

gerrit said:


> How many years it is now before you qualify for citizenship when you have no Spanish ancestry? I know from my Brazilian neighbour it's 2 years for most citizens of Latin American countries, but what about the other countries?


Ten years of residency in Spain. 
http://spainlawyer.com/guialegal/guialegal.cfm?IDCAPITULO=08020000


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

gerrit said:


> How many years it is now before you qualify for citizenship when you have no Spanish ancestry? I know from my Brazilian neighbour it's 2 years for most citizens of Latin American countries, but what about the other countries?


Here is the info you are looking for (in Spanish)

Ministerio de Justicia - Información Jurídica

Source: Ministerio de Justicia


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

halydia said:


> Ten years of residency in Spain.
> Getting the Spanish nationality | Legal guide provided by English-speaking Spanish lawyers with iAbogado, Spain


Unless you qualify as a footballer !


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> Unless you qualify as a footballer !


Wonder if Athletic de Bilbao will take me. If I'm empadronada here, that makes me Basque, right?


----------

